# Solar Storm X3 just in



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

$29 shipped from China via ebay..here in a little over a week...WOW! :thumbsup:

A bit heavier than the X2 seems brighter and has a slightly wider beam pattern...will post up a shot this weekend and hopefully get some trail time within the week. I am using it with my bastardized Hunk-Lee Samsung 18650/ebay battery pack. Not sure I like it more than the Yinding just from the beam compare in the garage...the X3 is so white compared to the Yinding and much larger/heavier. For $28 I wanted to have another complete set as either a loaner or for one of my sons. Looks v. well put together..only issue was that it was missing 2/4 of the small screwes that hold on the face plate. They are tiny so not sure where to get those. I emailed the seller through ebay to see if they would drop a few in an envelope to me. It doesn't compromise the light so not a big deal.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Photos please 
Don't mean to be rude are you addicted to buy a lights


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I have the D/X version of the SSX3. While it's bright most of the light shines very forward. Great for a road bike but for Mountain biking I tend to prefer a little more peripheral light-spread coming off the bars. With this in mind I've come to the conclusion that for bar mounting, lamps that use optics ( vs. reflectors ) are better suited for mountain biking.

What I'd like to see is a poor man's version of the Gloworm XS. Basically a straight line triple XM-L2 lamp using optics....or to put another way, a three-up Yinding. D/X sells an Ultrafire straight triple version with optics but the lamp aesthetics are very poor. I'd much rather buy a Yinding version IF such a lamp were available. Now if someone could make something like that and include a stepless menu option I would be on that like a CAt on a salmon cake.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Smoke&Lasers said:


> Photos please
> Don't mean to be rude are you addicted to buy a lights


Here is what I have. 2 MS 808 P7s that I have had for a few years. Replaced with a SS X2 and a Yinding. Bought a second Yinding that was the crappier version and sold it. Grabbed the SS X3 just to go with a spare battery I put together. So 5 light sets total...2 for me...2 for my kids and a spare or loaner....not bad.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> I have the D/X version of the SSX3. While it's bright most of the light shines very forward. Great for a road bike but for Mountain biking I tend to prefer a little more peripheral light-spread coming off the bars. With this in mind I've come to the conclusion that for bar mounting, lamps that use optics ( vs. reflectors ) are better suited for mountain biking.
> 
> What I'd like to see is a poor man's version of the Gloworm XS. Basically a straight line triple XM-L2 lamp using optics....or to put another way, a three-up Yinding. D/X sells an Ultrafire straight triple version with optics but the lamp aesthetics are very poor. I'd much rather buy a Yinding version IF such a lamp were available. Now if someone could make something like that and include a stepless menu option I would be on that like a CAt on a salmon cake.


Agree...The reflector lights all seem to be spotty vs. the optic lights. The Yinding is awesome and I think at some point I will trade up to higher quality units like Glowworm or Gemini. I night ride a dozen times a year plus an 18 hour race so these seem to fit the bill.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Agree...The reflector lights all seem to be spotty vs. the optic lights. The Yinding is awesome and I think at some point I will trade up to higher quality units like Glowworm or Gemini. I night ride a dozen times a year plus an 18 hour race so these seem to fit the bill.


With the SSX2's, though they are a bit spotty they work very well for road riding ( bars ). I like the SSX2 on the helmet but on the helmet the beam pattern is a little too wide. Trying to find the perfect helmet set-up is becoming quite a chore. I like something with some throw but I also don't want the beam pattern too tight.

The Xeccon S-12 I have throws further than any other light I own BUT it is a really a tight beam. While it works great on the more open trails or fire roads it pretty much is over-kill for most single track that have shorter lines of sight.

The Old Magicshine single XM-L lamp I have has a decent spread of light. Slightly wider than the Xeccon S-12 but no where as bright as the S-12 unfortunately.
MS does have the newer XM-L2 version of the 808. I'm also looking into the new Xeccon Striker 1211 Racing Helmet lamp. Suppose to have a wider beam pattern ( uses a OP type reflector with XM-L2 U2 ). Sounds promising.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ebay seller responded that he would send out some screws today, no issue. Fingers crossed they show up!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

To Smoke&Lasers...here are my lights.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Took some beam shots in the garage last night...should be able to do some powerpoint work today and get them up. Really...the Yinding is hands-down the best light I have. The SS X2 is a great spot for the helmet (brighter than my older 808..not sure how the new ones would stack up). The SS X3 is just a wider spot if that makes sense..way to heavy for the helmet. Probably will stay as my spare.


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Tigeo 
Yinding I would like it to be more of a spot on my lid. Wounder what will be this coming winters light.

I have to gEt all my lights out.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I just got my X3 today from lightmalls.

I paid $25 for the light head plus $4.55 for the more expensive shipping (which was supposed to be faster). It came through Swedish post from Singapore. I ordered on Friday June 27 and it was here yesterday (Thursday July 24). Almost four weeks, but better than the 6-7 weeks that I have encountered before. They shipped it out in one work day (maybe two). The tracking number worked well along the way and I actually had to go to the post office and sign for it. This was a relief for me as I always wonder if these packages will make it to the USA from the other side of the world. If you want one for the early fall you might want to order one now!

Here's a copy and paste of the coupon codes for those who want to order (good to Aug 1st) :


> 1: Save usd3 for shopping card not less than usd30,Conpons is anniversary-usd3
> 2: Save usd6 for shopping card not less than usd85,Conpons is anniversary-usd6
> 3: Save usd15 for shopping card not less than usd255,Conpons is anniversary-usd15
> 4: Save usd15 for shopping card not less than usd600,Conpons is anniversary-usd30


I took the back off and the circuit looks like one of the good ones (I remember seeing comparison pics a few months ago). I'm going to take off the front and apply thermal grease when I get a chance. It doesn't appear to have pills like the X2, but I will have to take off the other side to know for sure.

So is this our official X3 thread?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

So let it be written....so let it be done.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is my X3 set up with ghetto-fabulous ebay battery case with 4 Samsung batteries torn out of a Hunk Lee pack. Camo Backcountry Research Tube Tourniquet holding it on. Don't care for the case's size and weight but it should be a good battery.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I was supposed to get around to posting my SSX3 review, but never did (sorry, life got really busy). I was just waiting to get some trail beamshots and comparisons with other lights. I have some simple beamshots done in my backyard. I have all my pics, including pics of the pills and driver at PhotoBucket here: SolarStorm X3 Bike Light Photos by garrybunk | Photobucket

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I've purchased some extra lenses in order to do some experimenting with diffusing the light from the outer two lenses and leaving the center lens alone for throw. Anyone tried anything like this on a 3 LED light? I can post up comparison pics once completed (I've just placed the order, so perhaps a month to get the order and a month to get around to it!)

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I did swap out the emitters in my SSX3 to a neutral white tint (XM-L2 T5 5B1 from FastTech) and boy is it SO much nicer! Here are a few comparison pics. Note that the "before" cool white pic was months earlier and I did the best I could at recreating the same setup. I did match the same camera settings, which is the best I could get to match what I was seeing with my own eyes. All photos on "high". In the first set of pics, the distance to the tree I aimed at is approx. 185 feet. Approx. 275 feet to the house off to the left of the tree.

Original Cool White ("Before"):









Neutral White ("After"):









A shot of the Neutral White in the woods (sorry, I didn't get a shot of the original cool white at this location):









For tint comparison only, here is a typical MagicShine 808 clone single XM-L cool white:









The link to my SSX3 photos on Photobucket above now have these photos added as well as another comparison light I modded to NW, and also shots in all modes.

-Garry


----------

